# LV 30 yrs old to insure a skyline?



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

hmm just called them up and was told id have to be 30 to be insured??  

im 27, 6 yrs no claims and they wont insure me...

hmm how do some of the 21 yr old getting insured on gtr's


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Try www.adrianflux.co.uk they insured a 17-year-old Skyline driver


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

haha a 17yr old skyline driver? u joking? a GTR? what kind of madness is that? at 17 most are very immature and a risk to themselves and others...


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Yup 17-year-old, r33 gtst, hes a registered user on here so be careful what you say


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Who've you called up for insurance?

Also, do a search on this forum for more advice.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I think he pays £4.5k insurance on it.Under his dad's name.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

liverpool and victoria are the only ppl ive rang so far, as i heard they are flexible with mods...i will try more tomorrow..


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Yunis A said:


> liverpool and victoria are the only ppl ive rang so far, as i heard they are flexible with mods...i will try more tomorrow..


Where did you end up with in the end, as mine will be up early next year and you a similar age


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Give keith micheals a call, they were a further £150 quid cheaper than th enext best quote of 1550 i had with direct line. 

just a bit frustrated that my cert took 5 weeks to arrive, which meant i could not part it outside my place as i couldnt geta parking permit


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

You might find that Tesco are cheaper than Direct line, or at least i do


----------

